# One Seriously Beautiful Quacker! (+ best of 2015)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 30, 2015)

This Chiloe Wigeon from the Falkland Islands was absolutely a stunner! 

To see the rest of my favourites from 2015 please see - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/The%20Best%20of%202015.html

Happy New Year!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Glenn.


Happy New Year!


----------



## candc (Dec 30, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Glenn.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!



+1


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't we all wish we were this flexible ...


----------



## GuyF (Dec 30, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> Don't we all wish we were this flexible ...



If we were. many teenage boys wouldn't leave their room....or so I'm told.


----------

